# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Koha që u përkushtojmë fëmijëve tanë

## Foleja_

Shpesh  do te donim  qe dita te  mos zgjaste vetem 24 ore ! Te lodhur nga puna, nga obligimet familjare dhe terminet e perditshme  kam pershtypjen  qe disa gjera na ikin nga duart pa i vene re fare qe dikur do te behet vone te iu kthehemi.Detyra me e rendesishme eshte  puna permanente qe kerkon nje femije per  i  krijuar bazen e forte, themelin e fuqishem  te personalitetit te tij.
 Para disa ditesh ishte nje  film me John Belushin dhe nuk e di ishte vetem ajo simpatia per te si aktor i mire   , apo ishte edhe pak ajo mburrja kombetare  qe na shtyri te jemi  te gjithe prane  tv  qe ta percjellinim kete film. Mu kujtua te i bej pyetje  femijeve  sa emra personalitetesh  shqiptare te njohura  ne bote i dijne te me thone.Kuptohet  se Nena Tereze u tha pa menduar aspak,Skenderbeu ,Luan Krasniqi dhe Ana Oxa   u thane pas disa minutash.Kerkova dhe gjeta fajin tek vetja.Apo nuk i kam treguar une per me shume ,apo nuk kemi te tjere?? Ishin edhe shume  qe i numeruam ,por fitova bindjen qe  me femijet flasim pak  per keto gjera, dhe derisa Amerika dhe Bota krenohen me bijte e bijat tona, sa gjejme kohe ne te i bejme edhe femijet tane te ndjehen  krenare qe jan pasardhes te tyre???
*Per cilat personalitete do te ju tregonit ju  femijeve tuaj ? ( mbase kam harruar  shume, dhe do te ishte ndihme  ,pasi  do te organizoj nje pasdite me femijet  e shqiptareve qe kam afer ,dhe njera nga kenaqesite dua te jete nje ore  spjegimi per fytyrat e njohura shqiptare ne tere boten*). :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ||xXx||

> Shpesh  do te donim  qe dita te  mos zgjaste vetem 24 ore ! Te lodhur nga puna, nga obligimet familjare dhe terminet e perditshme  kam pershtypjen  qe disa gjera na ikin nga duart pa i vene re fare qe dikur do te behet vone te iu kthehemi.Detyra me e rendesishme eshte  puna permanente qe kerkon nje femije per  i  krijuar bazen e forte, themelin e fuqishem  te personalitetit te tij.
>  Para disa ditesh ishte nje  film me John Belushin dhe nuk e di ishte vetem ajo simpatia per te si aktor i mire   , apo ishte edhe pak ajo mburrja kombetare  qe na shtyri te jemi  te gjithe prane  tv  qe ta percjellinim kete film. Mu kujtua te i bej pyetje  femijeve  sa emra personalitetesh  shqiptare te njohura  ne bote i dijne te me thone.Kuptohet  se Nena Tereze u tha pa menduar aspak,Skenderbeu ,Luan Krasniqi dhe Ana Oxa   u thane pas disa minutash.Kerkova dhe gjeta fajin tek vetja.Apo nuk i kam treguar une per me shume ,apo nuk kemi te tjere?? Ishin edhe shume  qe i numeruam ,por fitova bindjen qe  me femijet flasim pak  per keto gjera, dhe derisa Amerika dhe Bota krenohen me bijte e bijat tona, sa gjejme kohe ne te i bejme edhe femijet tane te ndjehen  krenare qe jan pasardhes te tyre???
> *Per cilat personalitete do te ju tregonit ju  femijeve tuaj ? ( mbase kam harruar  shume, dhe do te ishte ndihme  ,pasi  do te organizoj nje pasdite me femijet  e shqiptareve qe kam afer ,dhe njera nga kenaqesite dua te jete nje ore  spjegimi per fytyrat e njohura shqiptare ne tere boten*).


Ckemi i her shpresoj tja kalosh sa me mire  :buzeqeshje: 
Sa per ato qe the me siper mos fajeso shume veten se emrat e personaliteteve shqiptare spo i mbajne mend as ato qe ndodhen ne shqiperi e jo mo ato qe jan rritur jashte.
Me pelqen kjo ideja jote per nje mbasdite duke folur me te gjithe femijet per personalitetet shqiptare mendoj se do ishte mire ti flisje per jo vetem per ato qe jane te njohur ne kete moment sic jane Kledi Kadiu  Ana Oxa. Perpiqu ti flasesh per shkrimtare te ndrryshem ose per ato qe kane bere historine e shqiperise  :buzeqeshje: 
Kalofsh mire

----------


## Poeti

> Shpesh  do te donim  qe dita te  mos zgjaste vetem 24 ore ! Te lodhur nga puna, nga obligimet familjare dhe terminet e perditshme  kam pershtypjen  qe disa gjera na ikin nga duart pa i vene re fare qe dikur do te behet vone te iu kthehemi.Detyra me e rendesishme eshte  puna permanente qe kerkon nje femije per  i  krijuar bazen e forte, themelin e fuqishem  te personalitetit te tij.
>  Para disa ditesh ishte nje  film me John Belushin dhe nuk e di ishte vetem ajo simpatia per te si aktor i mire   , apo ishte edhe pak ajo mburrja kombetare  qe na shtyri te jemi  te gjithe prane  tv  qe ta percjellinim kete film. Mu kujtua te i bej pyetje  femijeve  sa emra personalitetesh  shqiptare te njohura  ne bote i dijne te me thone.Kuptohet  se Nena Tereze u tha pa menduar aspak,Skenderbeu ,Luan Krasniqi dhe Ana Oxa   u thane pas disa minutash.Kerkova dhe gjeta fajin tek vetja. Apo nuk i kam treguar une per me shume ,apo nuk kemi te tjere?? Ishin edhe shume  qe i numeruam ,por fitova bindjen qe  me femijet flasim pak  per keto gjera, dhe derisa Amerika dhe Bota krenohen me bijte e bijat tona, sa gjejme kohe ne te i bejme edhe femijet tane te ndjehen  krenare qe jan pasardhes te tyre???
> *Per cilat personalitete do te ju tregonit ju  femijeve tuaj ? ( mbase kam harruar  shume, dhe do te ishte ndihme  ,pasi  do te organizoj nje pasdite me femijet  e shqiptareve qe kam afer ,dhe njera nga kenaqesite dua te jete nje ore  spjegimi per fytyrat e njohura shqiptare ne tere boten*).


Mike e nderuar,

  Nuk dua te shkruaj gjate ne kete temen tende shume te qelluar, teme e cila jam i bindur rrjedhe nga shkaqe te shumta, e nder te parat eshte largesia nga atdheu.
 Ti flet per dicka qe eshte problem edhe per ne qe femijet i kemi ne shkollat shqipe ku te gjithe lendet mesimore flasin per personalitete e njohura te historise shqiptare. Por sido qe te jete, serish eshte e nevojshme qe femijet te kene plotesimin e asaj qe mund te ju mungoje ne shkolle (kjo tek ju ku femijet mesojne ne shkollat e vendit ku jetoni dhe ne gjuhen e tyre, eshte e shprehuar maksimalisht).
  Nje nga zgjedhjet e vlefshme ne drejtimin e pasurimit te njohurive te femijeve tuaj dhe te te gjithe shqiptareve ne bote, sipas mendimit tim eshte pasurimi i bibliotekave tuaja personale me literature te autoreve te medhenj shqiptare, por jo vetem te tyre. Nje biblioteke e pasur me vepra ne gjuhen shqipe, ndonje enciklopedi apo ndonje videokasete me filma shqiptare do te ju jipte mundesine qe ne ndonje mbremje te uleni se bashku dhe te lexoni dicka nga historia kombetare, por nuk do te ishte e detyrueshme qe ju, duke qene te zene, te jeni aty prezent, por vetem ti orientoni ne veprat qe duhet lexuar.
  Kujtoj se ne biblioteken tuaj do te duhej te zinin vend veprat e: Ismail Kadares, vellezerve Frasheri, Ndre Mjedes, Pashko Vases, Jeronim de Rades, Jul Varibobes,  Migjenit, Nolit, Zef Serembes e te ndonje tjetri. Ndonje kasete filmike me Tinka Kurtin, Abdurrahman Shalen, e ndonje tjeter. Libra mbi historine e shpalljes se pavaresise me 1912 *Ismail Qemajli, Isa Boletini, Hasan Prishtina etj.
 "Meshari" I Gjon Buzukut, "Historia e Skenderbeut" Nga cilido shkrimtare (nje psh. nga Naimi). Historine e filmuar te Avni Rrustemit dhe gjykimit te tije ne Paris. Nga historia me e re e luftes se U&#199;K-se per heroin legjendar Adem Jashari dhe sakrificen e familjes se tije. Per heronjet e kesaj lufte. 
  Une do te iu flisja edhe per ekzodin e madh te shqiptareve te vitit 1878 me te cilen do te iu tregohej per vazhdimsine e armiqesise me serbet.
  Nuk desha te te them te flasish per Skenderbeun dhe luften e tije, pasi vec e kishe cekur, por ka shume vend qe te flitet per jeten dhe vepren e tije.
  Ka fytyra te njohura nga shkenca, sporti etj. qe mund te flitet. Populli shqiptare nuk eshte i varfer me njerez te medhenj dhe shpresoj se nuk do te pushoj kurre te kete edhe emra te rinj.
  Edhe nje gje dua te them: Ka shume shqiptare ne bote qe ne sportet e ndryshme garuan nen flamujt e huaj, dhe mbrojten ngjyrat e klubeve te ndryshme te medha boterore, per mungesen e mundesise qe afinitetet e tyre sportive ti shprehin ne vendin e tyre (shkaku i politikes se vendit, apo izolimeve nga bota qe na rrethonte).
   Nuk di sa isha i dobishem ne kete temen tende.

----------


## hajla

Fershendetje Foleja!
Shum teme e qelluar, fakti se dhe jemi te shperndar neper gjitha Vendet e Botes ku do! dhe kshtu kan nevoj Femijet tan te na ken pran.
Fillimisht per mos ta humbur Gjuhen dhe Traditen e Kombit Shqiptar!ne radh te par ,kan nevoj per edukaten Familjare Diciplinen dhe Respektin... po s'ti ken qeto? nuk kan asgje per mendimin tim!
 sa i perket angazhimit Familjar, kjo vlen per t'ua mesuar per Vendin Kulturen e tyre dhe per "Historin e Kombit Shqiptar"!
mundesit tona si Prinder, nuk duhet lejuar qe Femijet tan... te dalin jasht (binareve) se po duaelen nuk gjejn udhen dot! mqse siq e thuani dhe ju vete se ne Perendim e ku do ne Vende te Botes... jan shum te nxen me punen kshtu se sa u jepet rasti ne nje menyr,qe te mirren me Femijet e tyre...duke patur para sysh, qe mund t'mbesin jasht rrjedhave per informimin... qoft per Kulturen ,Traditen dhe "Historin e Kombit Shqiptar"!

... shtruar diqka rreth Femijve te mij, plot (6)vite qe jan jasht vendit te Kosoves!
mrend ketyre viteve ua kam bere te mundshme se pakut njeher ne dy vite te shkonin per t'vizituar Kosoven!.Fakti qe Njeri prej tyre Qendron atje ku dhe eshte "Shtylla" e Jon ne Pergjithesi...
Ky ishte pohimi i Tij me vete deshiren, per mos t'dal jasht vendit te (vet)
Ky perqendrim i Tij, na mban te "gjall" duke ia perkushtuar dukuris se ndjenjes shpirterore... per t'mbajtur dhe ruajtur, Traditen dhe Kulturen Shqiptare dhe per t'njoftur ate sa ma (afer mendjes)!
kurse sa u perket ketyre qe jetonin jasht vendit, asgje nuk u mungon perkatsisht Dituris, Kultures ,Tradites, dhe "Historis Shqiptare"...!
e Tere kjo me ben te "Jem e Lumtur" dhe Krenohem qe jam Shqiptare.
 Asgje nuk me mungon,perkatsisht mallit qe (mbaj)!
NE VEQANTI PER DJALIN NUSEN DHE NIPEN E TALENTUAR *FORTESN*!

 Nje Pershendetje per te gjith Shqiptaret kudo, jasht dhe mbrend vendit!
      tung nga hajla, e Rugoves Kosov!

----------


## Foleja_

||xXx||, Poeti, Hajla ju falenderoj  per mbeshtetjen tuaj   :buzeqeshje: 

Megjithate  do te doja te  gjejme se bashku sa me shume emra personalitetesh  shqiptare te njohura  nderkombetarisht.

  me nderime  :  Foleja_

----------


## ||xXx||

> ||xXx||, Poeti, Hajla ju falenderoj  per mbeshtetjen tuaj  
> 
> Megjithate  do te doja te  gjejme se bashku sa me shume emra personalitetesh  shqiptare te njohura  nderkombetarisht.
> 
>   me nderime  :  Foleja_


Per mua do jete nje kenaqesi te ndihmoj lal  :buzeqeshje: 
Do te jap lin te nje adrrese qe flet per jeten e autoreve me te mirenjohur shqiptare rreth jetes se tyre dhe shpresoj qe te bejne pune  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Linkun e adrreses do ta kesh ne nje PM 

Kalofsh mire

----------


## hajla

> ||xXx||, Poeti, Hajla ju falenderoj  per mbeshtetjen tuaj  
> 
> Megjithate  do te doja te  gjejme se bashku sa me shume emra personalitetesh  shqiptare te njohura  nderkombetarisht.
> 
>   me nderime  :  Foleja_



 Patjeter,Bashkarisht te pamunduren, ta mundim! duke u aktivizuar ne perkrahje,dhe ne mbeshtetje paqsore vllazeror/e... per ti mbrojtur "Figuart" me te Shquara e gjitha Kombit Shqipatr Historikisht!


         Te Fala Hajla!

----------


## ||xXx||

Me behet qejfi qe linku te beri pune lal nese do te kesh nevoje per ndihme mos ezito te kontaktosh me mua do jete kenaqesi te ndohmoj  :buzeqeshje: 
Gjithashtu dhe ti gezuar festat e fundvitit dhe te vitit te ri qe jane ne ardhje  :buzeqeshje:

----------

